# Had to turn down a job interview



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

:sigh I had to turn down a job interview. I'm so used to those situations where you submit an application but then you hear nothing for months (some employers have a firm no-calls policy, etc.), and in my case, if I do hear anything back, 99.9% of the time it's some form of_ "thanks for submitting, but no thanks/ the position is filled/ others were more qualified/ we're going in a different direction/ the position is canceled_." 
In this case maybe 10 weeks after I submitted an application I got an abrupt notice from the organization on Friday; the interviews would be taking place the following Thursday. It would have meant getting a plane ticket on short notice to *Bakersfield, CA* (and likely renting a car or getting expensive cab rides.) The job has a professional, middle-class-level salary (something I've been dying for, having only scraped by in the upper teens and lower twenties for over 10 years now, and even less before that), and it's something I felt I could succeed at. 
But even after searching through the discount services like *Orbitz, CheapTickets*, etc., I couldn't find a round trip plane ticket coming from a Midwest origin point to that part of California for less than *$1000*. I just don't have that kind of disposable income lying around. It would have just sunk me. I can't spend that kind of money on a whim, and especially when there's no guarantee they'll pick me (_yes, I know, now there's no way they'll pick me._) 
As it is, I'm struggling to save money, for hopefully being able to relocate later this year. Problem is my day job sucks, salary wise. I've been selling my comics, videotapes and DVDs basically for peanuts on EBay. I guess the next thing is to try and sell stuff at these swap-meet type events. I'll give it a try, I guess, but I'm just extremely depressed at not being able to get a single job offer in the 18 months since I finished out my bachelor's degree. I feel like such a failure.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what field your degree is in, but why not try something closer like Chicago or anything in the Midwest?
At least it would be a drive away if you have a car or at the least a lot cheaper via flight. 
I don't think I could ever do an interview across the country, especially with they way I've been getting passed up on interviews lately.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I'm not sure what field your degree is in


mass communications.. especially for anything journalism related, by default I have to be prepared to relocate since I'm a "beginner" (technically a career-changer, but I scarcely have any experience besides occasional freelance blog writing).. public relations related, I could approach local / closer outlets, and I have, but again, jobs posted are few and far between.. the economy in general is still blah for entry level media jobs..


----------



## flavioa19 (Apr 9, 2014)

The bold words kinda made your OP look like a undercover advertisement hahaha.

How hard are you working on your day job? And do you have any other skills? I want to imagine the situation with more details to try to help you better.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it makes sense to turn down interview if the expenses outweigh the probability of getting hired. I was invited to an interview 500 miles away from my place once, so I asked whether they would pay my transportation expenses. That's the last I heard of them  Didn't regret it one bit, since my chances of getting hired were minimum anyway.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

hypestyle said:


> mass communications.. especially for anything journalism related, by default I have to be prepared to relocate since I'm a "beginner" (technically a career-changer, but I scarcely have any experience besides occasional freelance blog writing).. public relations related, I could approach local / closer outlets, and I have, but again, jobs posted are few and far between.. the economy in general is still blah for entry level media jobs..


Yeah, I see that it's one of those careers that's been hit hard by the down turn.

From that angle I can see how you'd take any interview you can get.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

flavioa19 said:


> How hard are you working on your day job?
> And do you have any other skills? .


1- very hard- it's an office environment, but it's largely grunt work..

2- writing/ editing/copy-editing/proofreading/; broadcast equipment operation; voiceover..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If they knew you are across the country they should have offered either a skype interview or paid for your flight.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know usually people say you should find a job before moving but I think it's the opposite. You have to move first to find the job unless you have a highly wanted skill or your profession is in high demand.


----------

